# gptzfsboot error 32 lba 6999669



## lalecherej (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm having trouble with my zfs installation. I installed FreeBSD 8.2 using ZFS install with 12 disks. Everything was working well, I installed a Samba server and yesterday, initiated a reboot and I'm getting this error:


```
gptzfsboot error 32 lba 6999669
```

I'm stuck and don't really know what to do. Thanks for your help.

p.s: all disks are online and operational according to my RAID controller.


----------



## usdmatt (Jun 10, 2011)

Not that I really have an answer but I'll post seeing as no-one else has.

First off, are you booting off a 12 disk pool? I generally wouldn't recommend that as it seems prone to problems - I assume you would ideally need to install the GPT boot loader on every disk. (Unless you've created a RAID array with your controller and have just one device in your pool - which isn't ideal either).

As far as I'm aware Sun storage servers are usually configured with a simple mirror for the root pool, with bootcode on each disk - and then the rest of the disks can be configured into a big storage pool. This makes sense and is how I would configure a system (that or just UFS on USB or something for the root). I wouldn't *gpart* every disk, have one huge pool AND boot from it. I'd *gpart* two, create a boot ZFS mirror and store my data on a simple whole-disk pool made from the rest.

Anyway, back to your issue, I would boot off a live CD and see if your pool imports correctly first. If so, I'd probably reinstall the GPT bootcode in case it's become corrupt. It may also be an idea to remove the first disk (if you're running a redundant ZFS pool) in case it's faulty and see if the machine boots off another disk.


----------

